# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Is this true???

## Potato1992

apparently ben comes over to lisas house in 1 of the ripped up suits and apologises to lisa. which i think is a bit weird seeing as lisa ripped up all his clothes but ben should have told her face to face...

----------


## di marco

dont know, havent heard that, but shouldnt this be in the spoiler section?

----------


## Jade

> dont know, havent heard that, but shouldnt this be in the spoiler section?


Moving to Rumour Mill

----------


## Angeltigger

Yes he did as Lisa rip up all his clothes, so that mean that he has no clothes only the ones which he was wearing to  see Emma and the ones he took to  emma's. 

Yes he should have told Lisa told her face... He was just having his doubts

----------


## gazzer

Lisa is just a spoiled little brat... Ben could do far better.

----------


## Angeltigger

But he does not want to d better.. He want Lisa..

----------


## RealityGap

some times we know that we shouldnt be with someone - doesnt stop us doing anything we can to be with that person - I think that is how it is with Ben and Lisa...

----------


## Angeltigger

He only with her as he told Dan he would look after her.. But Lisa the kind of girl who is me me me me.. and Ben knows what would happen if he does dump her he know she will self harm and he can not see her go through that and becasue of him..

----------


## emma_strange

I despise Lisa, And now she's stealing Ben away to be in the spin off. I dont even know if i'm going to watch that becasue I dnt thik I could face watching a programme all about her!

----------


## Angeltigger

Well you will still have Ben to look at..

----------


## Abbie

> I despise Lisa, And now she's stealing Ben away to be in the spin off. I dont even know if i'm going to watch that becasue I dnt thik I could face watching a programme all about her!


awwww i like lisa

----------


## di marco

> And now she's stealing Ben away to be in the spin off.


and now i wont be able to see ben cos i dont have e4  :Sad:

----------


## shelz1990

honestly, i think ben and lisa make a good couple, i don't believe ben would force himself to be with her, he clearly does love her (he cried for her!!) and people should really accept they're together and stop being so cruel!

----------


## BeckyM

I agree! I think they are really great together and are obviously in love. I can't wait for the spinoff.

----------


## Angeltigger

> honestly, i think ben and lisa make a good couple, i don't believe ben would force himself to be with her, he clearly does love her (he cried for her!!) and people should really accept they're together and stop being so cruel!


Yes he does, and he had to see his son or he would not have be able to see his son again.

----------


## di marco

hmmmm maybe ben does love lisa but im not sure if lisa loves him or not. also, shes really paranoid about things and acts a bit pathetic at times

----------


## Abbie

> honestly, i think ben and lisa make a good couple, i don't believe ben would force himself to be with her, he clearly does love her (he cried for her!!) and people should really accept they're together and stop being so cruel!


i agree i like them as a couple and it was so sweet when he cried for her

----------

